# DREAM: Fight for Japan



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

DREAM.17
Date: May 29, 2011
Location: Saitama, Japan
Venue: Saitama Super Arena
Broadcast: HDnet










Fight Card:



> # Nakamura /Yamamoto winner vs. Maeda/Tokoro winner (Japan bantamweight-tourney semifinal)
> # Fujiwara/Imanari winner vs. Osawa/Otsuka winner (Japan bantamweight-tourney semifinal)
> # Shinya Aoki vs. Rich Clementi
> # Katsunori Kikuno vs. Daisuke Nakamura
> ...






> Big-show MMA is not yet dead in Japan.
> 
> Fighting and Entertainment Group on Thursday evening announced a long-rumored bantamweight grand prix, which begins on May 29 at the Saitama Super Arena in Saitama, Japan.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/23255/feg...antamweight-grand-prix-to-begin-on-may-29.mma


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hopefully they get some backing soon.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, this news surprised me very much. We all know that Sengoku is basically dead but I thought Dream was dead as well. Apparently this is for fundraising efforts for the Tsunami relief.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

If I were a fighter I'd have my pay in escrow ahead of time.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

DREAM held a drawing to get the first round matches in the BW GP:












> The matchups are set for the 2011 DREAM Japan bantamweight grand prix, which kicks off May 29 at DREAM.17.
> 
> The event takes place at Saitama Super Arena in Saitama, Japan, though North American broadcast plans have not been announced.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/23307/dre...pan-bantamweight-grand-prix-opening-round.mma


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

xeberus said:


> If I were a fighter I'd have my pay in escrow ahead of time.


That is part of the reason why Bob Sapp decided not to fight. All he had was the FEG's word that they would pay him and he normally always had money in escrow from the promotion he was going to fight for. Incidently he was smart considering what Dream has done in the past, especially with Dynamite.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I heard Katsunori Kikuno might be fighting on that card as well :confused02:

anybody?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well so little is known about this card that nothing would really surprise me. Though obviously we won't see Mayham in Dream anytime soon cause he is in the UFC now. Also so much for his grudge match with Diaz.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Kikuno and Aoki are still just rumours right now, but these two sweet fights have been confirmed and added:



> Two bouts have been added to next month's "DREAM.17: Fight for Japan" event, officials today announced.
> 
> They include featherweights Joachim Hansen (21-10-1 MMA, 4-4 DREAM) vs. Mitsuhiro Ishida (20-6-1 MMA, 3-1 DREAM) and Caol Uno (27-14-5 MMA, 1-2 DREAM) vs. Akiyo "Wicky" Nishiura (11-6-1 MMA, 1-2 DREAM).
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/23359/dream-17-fight-for-japan-adds-hansen-vs-ishida-uno-vs-nishiura.mma


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow those fights are sweet dude 

let's hope Kikuno makes it on the card too, he hasn't fought in ages..


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

*Shinya Aoki Draws Willamy “Chiquerim” Freire At Dream 17 in Japan*

http://ht.ly/4GBJ7



> Shinya Aoki has his opponent for the upcoming Dream 17 show in Japan as he will face former UFC lightweight Willamy “Chiquerim” Freire on the May card.
> 
> Sources close to the negotiations confirmed the bout to MMAWeekly.com on Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Somehow I think Aoki is almost always one of the first fighters to get paid in Dream. He always comes back. Basically they pay their bigger name fighters first and pay their minor fighters later on.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

*Kikuno vs Daisuke Nakamura added to Dream 17*


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Kikuno looks totally different in a suit.


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

Chiquerim isn't fighting Aoki on this card after all. Couldn't get his visa.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So who is Aoki fighting then? Either way it should be interesting considering Aoki has gotten a rebound win. And visas are a pain.


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

It looks like Aoki will face Antonio McKee or Jamie Varner:

http://mmaweekly.com/shinya-aoki-will-fight-at-dream-17-mckee-and-varner-possible-opponents


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Basically Dream wants to pamper him now. He got a few losses and now they don't want to risk their golden boy loosing. I wonder what they are going to do when Strikeforce folds.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Here is a new promo for the next DREAM show, if you go to youtube to watch it it's Hd:






By the way, Japanese MMA fans... there will be a pick 'em contest for this DREAM show where you can win mucho credits. If you want to play it will be up a week before the event in a new thread, and the game will be easier than Bellator pick 'em, and much much easier than the CPL :thumbsup:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Seems like noone wants to battle Aoki 

They asked more then 10 opponents already..


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This familiar guy with unhappy UFC opinions says he is in training for the fight with Aoki:


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

^Yep. Mckee has signed to fight Aoki, just waiting for visa approval:

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Source-McKee-Signs-to-Face-Aoki-Awaiting-Visa-Approval-32329


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Well, he got it and now he's going to get it:



> Shinya Aoki (27-5 MMA, 11-2 DREAM) finally has an opponent for this month's "DREAM.17: Fight for Japan" event.
> 
> Officials recently announced that the DREAM lightweight champion and former Strikeforce title challenger will meet ex-UFC fighter Antonio McKee (25-4-2 MMA, 0-0 DREAM) at the May 27 event.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/23609/shi...completes-dream-17-fight-for-japan-lineup.mma


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow this isn't an easy fight for Aoki at all! Really excited for that one :thumbsup:

Overall the Card is much better now than UFC 130.


couldn't find the odds yet dude.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well it looks like Aoki is actually willing to challenge himself. This is surprising on his home turf. I guess Dream wants to legitimize.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

*FIGHT FOR JAPAN "DREAM JAPAN GP -2011 Bantamweight JAPAN Tournament-"*

http://www.k-1.co.jp/en/news/2011/0516_others_01.html



> Date: Sunday 29 May 2011 / Gate Open PM3:00 Start PM4:00
> Venue: Saitama Super Arena, Japan
> 
> [ Fight #01 / Bantamweight JAPAN Tournament Quarterfinal #1 / DREAM Rules / 1R-10Min. 2R-5Min. ]
> ...


The Semifinals at the same night raise02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, the semifinals on the same night is a little unusual. Usually they do the semifinals and finals on one night. I guess they want the fighters to be fresh for the finals.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Well, he was on the card for a little over 24 hours:



> Antonio McKee (25-4-2 MMA, 0-0 DREAM) today told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) that his announced "DREAM.17: Fight for Japan" bout with Shinya Aoki (27-5 MMA, 11-2 DREAM) has fallen through because he was unable to obtain a visa.
> 
> HDNet first announced his withdrawal via Twitter, though the reason initially wasn't revealed.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/23621/vis...kee-out-of-dream-17-bout-with-shinya-aoki.mma


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

McKee is 41 years old? Why are they throwing a guy like this to Aoki? Maybe it's better that he has visa issues to not fight.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

even at his age, he would have been a great threat to Aoki and would have given him a run for his money.

Especially because Aoki hates to fight american wrestlers...


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Unbeliavble..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well this is Dream we are talking about. They do weird things in Japan you know. And things go in weird ways so no big deal.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Well this is Dream we are talking about. They do weird things in Japan you know. And things go in weird ways so no big deal.


lol kanto


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, not one of my best posts. What I was going to say is that they do things in Japan that don't make sense. It is a cultural thing.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Or maybe we are the ones doing things which don't make much sense kanto?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Are you trying to confuse me again?


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

Rich Clementi replaces Shane Nelson who replaced Antonio Mckee:

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/5/1...e-nelson-in-as-shinya-aokis-dream-17-opponent


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Aoki didn't want some Sugar? That man's got No Love! Thanks for the heads up Grabaka, they say at mmajunkie that Nelson will get to fight at the next DREAM show:



> Thanks to Shinya Aoki (27-5 MMA, 11-2 DREAM), Shane Nelson (13-5 MMA, 0-0 DREAM) won't be fighting at DREAM.17.
> 
> However, his willingness to fight one of the sport's elite lightweights on less than two-weeks' notice has not gone unrewarded.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/23644/sou...-sugar-still-rewarded-with-two-fight-deal.mma


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Lol at Aoki ducking "Sugar" Shane.... Nelson.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This is all sounding rather fishy. Rich Clementi I think would be a good challenge for Aoki. Also this would be probably the highest profile fight Clementi has had since Bellator.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I preferred the Nelson fight to the Clementi fight. Despite Nelson not being the best fighter he has never been finished and trains with BJ Penn which at least for me makes it an interesting fight as BJ would be the guy to go to IMO to prepare to beat Aoki.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, that would be an interesting fight considering BJ and Aoki used to be the number one and two in the world respectively. Of course Nelson is no BJ. You have to admit the Clementi fight will be interesting.


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

Darren Uenoyama is out of the Japan bantamweight tournament due to injury. He will be replaced by Yusaku Nakamura:

http://dreamofficial.com/free/fightcard/


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well considering the nature of the Japan Bantemweight Grand Prix I don't think this'll be a total loss. It only means another guy gets his chance.


----------

